# Galaxy Proclaim Root



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

My Mom is looking at getting a no contract phone, and has asked me to do some research for her. The proclaim looked like a decent choice as it uses VZW towers. The only issue is that she is very interested in the ability to tether her phone to her macbook pro, and this feature is blocked by Straight Talk. I have spent the last couple of hours googling this phone for a root exploit, and came up with nothing. So my questions are:

1. Does anyone know of a root exploit that will work with this phone

2. Does anyone know how to unlock the wifi tether, and possibly block ST from cutting you off if you pass the 2gb/ mo. 100mb/ day. I 
know that something like this exists for Moto devices. (Which is what I have.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

My girlfriend just got this phone and there are a few things that I have discovered.

1. http://forums.acsyndicate.net/showthread.php?5505-ACS-Root-For-the-Samsung-Illusion-Proclaim
This root method works, there are no custom ROMs nor CWM for this phone yet.

2. Rooting will unlock the WiFi tether, you can utilize WiFi Tether from the market, works fine. As for the 2GB limit, there is nothing that can keep them from seeing your data usage, not possible. The thing you are talking about for the Motorola devices only enables tethering, it does not hide data usage from the carrier, 2GB is 2GB whether tethered or not.


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks so much, the thing that I was talking about doesn't hide the data usage, it keeps them from slowing your data down after you go over the cap on an "unlimited" data plan. On the Bionic it is called unthrottle.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

If anyone hears of any custom roms of cwm coming out for this please post.

I am going to contact koush on twitter and see if there he is even considering doing cwm for it.

My lady has this phone and I want to customize it for her.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

